# Elgin Twin Bar fenders



## Scribble (Nov 28, 2017)

Alright I have this Twin Bar, don't know what model it is Twin 60, 20, 40, 50 etc. Just need some complete fenders, any condition regarding paint. Just need fenders with struts and no big dents or pitting.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2017)

Westfield or Murray built?


----------



## Scribble (Nov 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Westfield or Murray built?




How do I tell, I'm a brand new Elgin twin owner.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Westfield or Murray built?



Murray...


----------



## Scribble (Nov 29, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Murray...




Cool how exactly do you tell if it was built by Westfield or Murray. Is there a characteristic for each frame?


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Cool how exactly do you tell if it was built by Westfield or Murray. Is there a characteristic for each frame?



Tubes welded to head tube are blended and smoothed...a Murray trademark similar to Schwinn and typically cleaner looking joints than Westfield

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Nov 29, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Tubes welded to head tube are blended and smoothed...a Murray trademark similar to Schwinn and typically cleaner looking joints than Westfield
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Is there any difference in the fender sets for each frame, or should I only be looking for a Murray built fender set for this bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Is there any difference in the fender sets for each frame, or should I only be looking for a Murray built fender set for this bike.



Yes. Murray fenders have stamped braces. Westfield will have thicker,flat braces.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. Murray fenders have stamped braces. Westfield will have thicker,flat braces.



There has already been a lot of discussion concerning the differences, i highly recommend searching posts a reading through the posts...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. Murray fenders have stamped braces. Westfield will have thicker,flat braces.





old hotrod said:


> There has already been a lot of discussion concerning the differences, i highly recommend searching posts a reading through the posts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Well now that I'm armed with all this information, the quest for fenders begins . Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Scribble (Dec 3, 2017)

Still Looking !


----------



## stezell (Dec 3, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Still Looking !



@jkent has a front one for sale.


----------



## Scribble (Dec 4, 2017)

stezell said:


> @jkent has a front one for sale.




Thanks !!


----------



## Scribble (Dec 4, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> There has already been a lot of discussion concerning the differences, i highly recommend searching posts a reading through the posts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





fordmike65 said:


> Yes. Murray fenders have stamped braces. Westfield will have thicker,flat braces.








Would this be correct for my bike? It was originally on a prewar girls Elgin Four Star/Miss America. And I say correct in the broadest terms. If it will fit correctly I don't mind if it came off another model.


----------



## stezell (Dec 4, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Still Looking !



Come to think of it I've got some that were painted red with no braces. I'll try to get a pic or two for you man. 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Dec 4, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Still Looking !



Come to think of it I've got some that were painted red with no braces. I'll try to get a pic or two for you man. 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Dec 11, 2017)

stezell said:


> Come to think of it I've got some that were painted red with no braces. I'll try to get a pic or two for you man.
> Sean



Sorry man I've been pretty busy, but I'll try my best to get a few pics tomorrow. 
Sean


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2017)

I have these fenders for sale along w/ the frame, etc. Will separate, the rear fender has a repair from a section that was cut out for a motor attachment. Noticeable on the underside.


----------



## Scribble (Dec 13, 2017)

mike j said:


> I have these fenders for sale along w/ the frame, etc. Will separate, the rear fender has a repair from a section that was cut out for a motor attachment. Noticeable on the underside.
> 
> View attachment 723515
> 
> View attachment 723516





PM sent


----------



## Scribble (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like I'm back on the search, BUMP !


----------



## Scribble (Dec 18, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2017)

??
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...350252?hash=item5902a35e2c:g:cdQAAOSw-09Z9M0L


----------



## stezell (Jan 2, 2018)

PM'D you. 
Sean


----------

